# How old are you, and where are you from?



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Just trying to get to know everyone better on the board.  I'm 28 years old, born and raised in Southern California.

Mark


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

59, born in Missouri, lived in Wichita KS 23 years, have lived in Arkansas for the last 34.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm 28 and have lived all my life in Oklahoma.


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

69, be 70 in a few weeks. Born and reared in rural Louisiana, lived all over the world, but now retired living in western North Carolina.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

67, born in Illinois, grew up in Cleveland, OH, have lived in the Maryland suburbs of Wash,D.C. since 1967 except for 3 years living in London in the mid 70s.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

43, next month 44, living in the armpit of America....NJ, lol just kidding I really do love it here.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm 42 and have lived in Rochester, NY all my life (except for one year in Arizona).

Dawn


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

26 and Las Vegas, NV.

I do not like it here.  But, it could be worse.  I could be stuck in Battle Mountain.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

41, but it really only feels like I'm 34 or so.  I'm still surprised by how old I am.  Sigh.......I know.  It's a relative thing.

I was born in Buffalo, NY, I've lived in Bangor, Maine, Rochester, NY and now live in a little city in between Buffalo and Rochester called Batavia.  

I do with I'd lived a few more places before I settled down and had a family.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

bluetiger1941 said:


> 69, be 70 in a few weeks. Born and reared in rural Louisiana, lived all over the world, but now retired living in western North Carolina.


Where in western NC, if I may ask?

51 (in about 5 weeks). Northern WV. Lived 10 years in NC. 
deb


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

drenee said:


> Where in western NC, if I may ask?


near Asheville


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's where my daughter lives.  It is so beautiful and there is so much to do.  
I vacationed outside of Maggie Valley this year.  
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

59, coming up on 60 in a couple of months.  Born & raised in Atlanta, then the Air Force moved my husband and me all around for 24 years, until 14 years ago when he retired and we moved here to the Florida Panhandle, where we'll stay for the duration.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm 45 and I live in Dallas but I spent my childhood as a country boy in SW Michigan ....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

49, born in Hong Kong. Came to US at 17 mos and grew up in Cooperstown, NY. Since then lived 2 yrs in Boston, MA; grad school in Syracuse; 6 yrs in Pleasantville, NY; currently in S. Tier NY for last 12 yrs.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Hadou said:


> 26 and Las Vegas, NV.
> 
> I do not like it here. But, it could be worse. I could be stuck in Battle Mountain.



Actually, I think Battle Mountain, Nevada is nicer than Las Vegas !! Less traffic !!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in my fifties, and grew up in this place:

A county of bad ol' boys By Richard Fausset (October 27, 2006, latimes.com)
http://articles.latimes.com/2006/oct/27/nation/na-corrupt27


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Atmcbom said:


> Just trying to get to know everyone better on the board. I'm 28 years old, born and raised in Southern California.
> 
> Mark


40 & Grew up in Riverside, Ca.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you know, I had to do the math to figure out my age?  I pay no attention to it.

46 and I'm from Green Harbor, MA.

*and I just had to edit it, because I was off a year... wow.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm 49, grew up in Houston, lived in College Station, TX for 13 years, and now live in a remote area of West Texas.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

24 years old, born in Raleigh, NC, now living in Chillicothe, Ohio.


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Most days I'm 38, and am fairly good at it.  Other days, I'm 17.  I like those days.  They're getting fewer...

Grew up in a little town in southern Indiana called Mount Vernon.  Still live there, probably always will.  Can't really imagine moving anywhere else... except maybe New Orleans or thereabouts.  God, I love that town!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm 55.  (  I know!  I can't believe it either.)  I've lived all my life in Mississippi and for the past 24 years have lived about 90 miles north of the Gulf Coast.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm 86, was born and raised in Ohio until I was 18.  Lived in Greenwich Village in Manhattan for 3 years, Brooklyn NY for 19 years, Antioch IL for 6 months, Dayton OH for 41 years, and now in Atlanta/Decatur GA for 5 l/2 years.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm 63, born and raised in a small town about 40 miles south of Louisville, Kentucky.  Lived in the same house for the past 33 years.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm 60, born in Colorado.  Moved to Kansas when I was 2 months old where we lived in multiple towns until I was 13.  Then Reno, NV for 3 years, Mississauga, Ontario for 2 years and back to Wichita, KS.  Met Intinst there and we moved to Arkansas almost 35 years ago.  We have been in the same house for 33 1/2 years.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

oliewankanobe said:


> Do you know, I had to do the math to figure out my age? I pay no attention to it.
> 
> 46 and I'm from Green Harbor, MA.
> 
> *and I just had to edit it, because I was off a year... wow.


Oh, I believe it. I have to stop and think how old I am. I have to stop and think what year it is!


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I'm 39 years old and I come from Scotland.

_--edited. Please, no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar. Thanks._


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

29 from Nelson, New Zealand.  It's an adequately marvellous place to live


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I come from the coast of Nova Scotia, Canada.

And I am as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

41 summers. I was born in Western Australia (which makes me a Sandgroper), but have relocated on occasion, the biggest stint of which was 6 years in Sydney.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm 55. (  I know! I can't believe it either.) I've lived all my life in Mississippi and for the past 24 years have lived about 90 miles north of the Gulf Coast.


 I am seventy-seven.
I spent the first thirty years in England. The second thirty were spent in Laurel, MS and the next thirty will be spent here in Vermont.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

patrisha w. said:


> I am seventy-seven.
> I spent the first thirty years in England. The second thirty were spent in Laurel, MS and the next thirty will be spent here in Vermont.


How about that! It's a small world! Laurel is 25 miles northeast.  We lived in Bay Springs many moons ago.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

30 years young live here in michigan but thinking about venturing else where in the world.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

anne_holly said:


> I come from the coast of Nova Scotia, Canada.
> 
> And I am as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth, thankyouverymuch.


I like your response


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> 40 & Grew up in Riverside, Ca.


63 and graduated from UCR! Lived in CA until I was 25, then Washington state, then Montana, back to Washington state.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

46.  I lived in the DC metro area for almost 40 years before finally having the wherewithall to GET OUT.  I now reside near Seattle.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I was born just outside San Francisco (like one mile outside and I'm the only family member not born _in_ the city ). I've lived most of my life in the SF Bay Area on the peninsula, spent a little time in Washington state (Renton/Newcastle) with my dad and about 3 years in Stockton (not the most desirable).

I'm dying to be nomadic and explore other areas. DH just bought a 33' sailboat and we're toying with the idea of taking it down to Central America or the South Pacific and not coming back.

It's a little tough to leave though.... I know people who've moved here from all over the world and they wouldn't dream of leaving!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm 56. Grew up in Bucks County, PA, just north of Philly. I lived in Southern California for nine years, and now I'm a 31-year resident of Northern Virginia (DC suburbs).

As soon as we get the house fixed up and sold, we'll be retiring in the Pinehurst area of North Carolina. Sure hope it's sooner rather than later!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm 43 and from Missouri. 

Originally, I was born in STL but grew up about 90 miles southwest of there. Now I live in southwest Missouri with some time spent in Germany, Colorado, and Florida in between. 

I guess 38 of my years have been in MO. My family has lived in Missouri for a very long time.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm sixty-three.  Born and raised in Chicago, moved to San Diego in 1974, and Los Angeles in 1984.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll be 65 on 7-22-11. I was born in Atlanta, Georgia, in the first wave of baby boomers, and I've lived in or around Atlanta all my life.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, my big surprise on here is instinct and loonlover.  With all your water avatars, I thought sure you were from somewhere like southern California!  Imagine my surprise to find out you are from Arkansas!

I am 60 years old (shhh, don't tell) and from Albany, NY area.  I have lived here in what is known as the Capital District all my life except when I went to college.  I like the area but prefer to be nearer the water, specifically the ocean.  Also wish I was a bit more adventurous about moving and living in different areas.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I am 50 years old.  I was born in Chicago and was raised in the near suburbs.  Now live in one of the farther suburbs, but it is still considered the Chicago area.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Ok, my big surprise on here is instinct and loonlover. With all your water avatars, I thought sure you were from somewhere like southern California! Imagine my surprise to find out you are from Arkansas!


Maybe we just dream about living near the water. We live where we do because there was a job available oh those many years ago.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm 59 and live in New York, NY (west side of Manhattan).  I'll be 60 in a month.  Grew up in Long Branch, NJ.  Moved here to go to graduate school in 1973.  I've lived in the same apartment since 1977.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

22. Been on the board since I was 19. I am a military brat so I really don't consider myself from anywhere in particular. Been in Las Vegas for six years (longest I have lived in one house. Subtracted the year of school in Reno). Itching to move on. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll be 53 next month. Raised in a little railroad town in Northern Ontario. Have lived the last 35 years or so in Nova Scotia.


----------



## John M. Dow (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm 41, was born in a little mining village in the east of Scotland. Lived in various places over the years - even had a stint in Australia. Could never quite get Scotland out of my blood, though, so I came back and I've been living in West Lothian ever since.

John


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I just turned the big 4-0 this year (June 15).  I was born and raised in Chicago and feel I am a true Chicagoan at heart, except that I follow the White Sox like a smart person.  I lived for about three years (and went to college there, as well) in St. Louis and still have some friends down there.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

4Katie said:


> As soon as we get the house fixed up and sold, we'll be retiring in the Pinehurst area of North Carolina. Sure hope it's sooner rather than later!


Pinehurst is a beautiful part of NC. Hope you get to move soon. 
deb


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

46. I grew up in a tiny town in the Texas called Groves. Now we live near Houston.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

22, born in holland but now live in the uk.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

66, born in Chungking, China.


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm a month from 27, born and raised in the Chicago area. There seem to be a fair amount of Chicagoans here.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm two weeks from 28 (*sob* so close to 30!).  Born in northeastern Nebraska, living in southeastern South Dakota


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

33, born in Michigan, raised in Lawton, OK, now living in Oklahoma City.


----------



## SSantore (Jun 28, 2011)

This is a fun thread.

Almost 66, born and raised in Oklahoma.  Lived in Missouri, New Mexico, Pennsylvania, and for the last 38 years, in central Maine.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I'll be 65 on 7-22-11. I was born in Atlanta, Georgia, in the first wave of baby boomers, and I've lived in or around Atlanta all my life.


Happy birthday

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

61 next month, born and raised in Hemet, California (and my father before me—fairly rare for California). I've been in San Diego since my marriage 24 years ago.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

62  I was born in Massachusetts and now live in Central Florida a bit south of Disney World


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I hit the big 3-0 this year. Not as scary as I thought it would be. Oh yeah, and I live in Henderson, Nevada, right next door to Sin City.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Pencepon said:


> 61 next month, born and raised in Hemet, California (and my father before me-fairly rare for California). I've been in San Diego since my marriage 24 years ago.


Wow - you don't hear of Hemet very often! DH is from Yreka, and had family in Hemet.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pencepon said:


> 61 next month, born and raised in Hemet, California (and my father before me-fairly rare for California). I've been in San Diego since my marriage 24 years ago.


Although I no longer live in CA, I am a FIFTH generation born Californian. My sons, though not born in CA, now are the SIXTH generation to live there.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

tsilver said:


> I'm 86, was born and raised in Ohio until I was 18. Lived in Greenwich Village in Manhattan for 3 years, Brooklyn NY for 19 years, Antioch IL for 6 months, Dayton OH for 41 years, and now in Atlanta/Decatur GA for 5 l/2 years.


86 and writing erotic stories? Kudos to you! Stay young.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll be 32 this year  

From Honolulu, Hawaii.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

I'm 21 and live in beautiful California. :]


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm 41. Born and raised just outside of Boston but I live in New York City.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

I am 26 and from the south of U.K. 

All those people that double taked my photo and thought "Your 26!" made me cry a little on the inside, lol.


----------

